# light weight rod and reel



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a light weight rod and reel for using gulp and lures on but I'm looking for a pretty nice setup any advice on what I should get thanks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

6'6" ugly stick lite pared with a 360 or 460 penn slammer series, 20# power pro line,light but powerful


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

7' rainshadow medium light action with a 3000 shimano stradic and ande 8-10 lb test mono. Little Josh, this setup will catch just about any inshore fish. But the key factor is light line, that way you can make long accurate casts. It just takes a little while to get used to fighting big fish on light line.


----------

